# Crashed gear? Can I save it?



## JCBourne (Oct 15, 2011)

So 2 of my 4 vials looks like this. However I know this stuff is real and legit, but im pretty sure this has crashed. Can I save it? If I shake it up and run it under hot water and swirl in circles it looks like the third picture. The other 2 are nice and clear.

I've read I can just run under hot water, swirl and inject while it's milky, is this true?

These pins have hurt more then after (post injection) for a few days and im 3 weeks in.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 15, 2011)

Stick a pin in the bottle to vent and put it in oven at 250 for about 25-30min...


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 15, 2011)

I just microwaved water for a minute, stuck them in there wait 30-60 seconds swirled, repeated and now its clear and looks like the other to. Will it fall out of suspension again? I'm going to assume these post pins hurt more because of the BA content?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 16, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I just microwaved water for a minute, stuck them in there wait 30-60 seconds swirled, repeated and now its clear and looks like the other to. Will it fall out of suspension again? I'm going to assume these post pins hurt more because of the BA content?


 

Good man, I know that pissed you off.  At least it is back to normal.  Keep us updated bro!!!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 16, 2011)

Iv never put it in the microwave before..... Iv always either stuck it in a panwith water or used the oven.

As long as it's back in suspinsion....


----------



## G3 (Oct 16, 2011)

I had the same problem last year. All I did was put the gear in water too hot for me to put my finger in and leave it there until it went back in suspension. Since I was mixing it with another compound, in the same syringe, I didn't have to worry about burning myself.


----------



## Freeway (Oct 16, 2011)

Did it fall out of suspension  again?


----------



## BigD4life (Oct 16, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> So 2 of my 4 vials looks like this. However I know this stuff is real and legit, but im pretty sure this has crashed. Can I save it? If I shake it up and run it under hot water and swirl in circles it looks like the third picture. The other 2 are nice and clear.
> 
> I've read I can just run under hot water, swirl and inject while it's milky, is this true?
> 
> These pins have hurt more then after (post injection) for a few days and im 3 weeks in.


 is this your home brew or from a source?
gl


----------



## SloppyJ (Oct 16, 2011)

Put in a heating pad and shake it every so often.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 17, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> So 2 of my 4 vials looks like this. However I know this stuff is real and legit, but im pretty sure this has crashed. Can I save it? If I shake it up and run it under hot water and swirl in circles it looks like the third picture. The other 2 are nice and clear.
> 
> I've read I can just run under hot water, swirl and inject while it's milky, is this true?
> 
> These pins have hurt more then after (post injection) for a few days and im 3 weeks in.



u can heat it, in the worst case crystals might reform but this time in your body


----------



## G3 (Oct 17, 2011)

G3 said:


> I had the same problem last year. All I did was put the gear in water too hot for me to put my finger in and leave it there until it went back in suspension. Since I was mixing it with another compound, in the same syringe, I didn't have to worry about burning myself.


 


Freeway said:


> Did it fall out of suspension again?


 
Yes. I had to repeat the process each time until I used it up. And I forgot to add, the gear didn't start crashing like that until I had it for over a month.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 17, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Iv never put it in the microwave before..... Iv always either stuck it in a panwith water or used the oven.
> 
> As long as it's back in suspinsion....


 
He didn't actually 'cook' the gear in the microwave, he simply heated up some water in the microwave and then let the gear rest in the water.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 17, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I just microwaved water for a minute, stuck them in there wait 30-60 seconds swirled, repeated and now its clear and looks like the other to. Will it fall out of suspension again? I'm going to assume these post pins hurt more because of the BA content?


 
Odds are that it will crash again, but now you know what to do!! Good luck bro.


----------



## shayde (Oct 17, 2011)

I remember having some Masteron with a small swirl like that a year ago. Too bad that at the time I didn't know that meant that the gear crashed. I still injected the shit.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> He didn't actually 'cook' the gear in the microwave, he simply heated up some water in the microwave and then let the gear rest in the water.



Anything iv ever resuspended took much more time then 1 thing of hot water could fix.... But, whatever. As long as his gear is useable again.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 17, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> He didn't actually 'cook' the gear in the microwave, he simply heated up some water in the microwave and then let the gear rest in the water.



Anything iv ever resuspended took much more time then 1 thing of hot water could fix.... But, whatever. As long as his gear is useable again.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2011)

Well it already crashed again. I guess I'm going to have to do what I did before each time before pinning. I'm going to assume this is why i'm sore for a few days after injection unlike past cycles?


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2011)

BigD4life said:


> is this your home brew or from a source?
> gl



Sponsor on this forum.


----------



## Grozny (Oct 18, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Sponsor on this forum.



usually testo prop crash easily on low temperatures.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Oct 18, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Anything iv ever resuspended took much more time then 1 thing of hot water could fix.... But, whatever. As long as his gear is useable again.


 
I wasn't arguing with you, I was just correcting you on what he said.  x2 for the gear working again!


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 18, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> I just microwaved water for a minute, stuck them in there wait 30-60 seconds swirled, repeated and now its clear and looks like the other to. Will it fall out of suspension again? I'm going to assume these post pins hurt more because of the BA content?



i would add some bb in it (.25cc) , then reheat.


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 18, 2011)

ANIMALHOUSE said:


> I wasn't arguing with you, I was just correcting you on what he said.  x2 for the gear working again!



Nor am I..... Just sayin iv had a much harder time tryin to resuspined stuff.... Lol and it never stays! THAT sucks....


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 19, 2011)

GymRat4Life said:


> Well it already crashed again. I guess I'm going to have to do what I did before each time before pinning. I'm going to assume this is why i'm sore for a few days after injection unlike past cycles?



Bump. Both ass cheeks are sore, been almost a week from last pin but theres no swelling, red-spot, etc but DAMN the next day after a pin i'm sore. I'm also shooting further out in the glute, maybe I should go back to my original spot but damn this some good gear!


----------



## Usealittle (Oct 19, 2011)

I had some prop that crashed, before it crashed it was painless... After it crashed it hurt 1 day after injection. I'm guessing it was crashing inside me before it was all absorbed... Used it 4-5x before I junked it. The cristals that formed inside the vial look crazy.


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 19, 2011)

shit i have some test no ester/dbol vials that have what looks like fiberglass hairs inside


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 19, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> I had some prop that crashed, before it crashed it was painless... After it crashed it hurt 1 day after injection. I'm guessing it was crashing inside me before it was all absorbed... Used it 4-5x before I junked it. The cristals that formed inside the vial look crazy.



The stuff that hasn't crashed (same batch however) yet has days before theres no pain, I'm hoping the stuff that crashed isnt worse! Theres no pain injecting I just wake up nice and sore. Havent been sore like this since first cycle, the pain even lasts longer then that!


----------

